# White Acrylic



## Evan (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello everyone! Im a new member here and wanted to say Hello. I've been wondering if anyone else has encountered the problem of white acrylic layering high up/crumbling. White specks fall off on other colors and makes it look sloppy. Any advice of what to add to it or anyother help? Thanks, look foward to sharing my pieces with you all.


----------

